# Battle worn 1983 Ibanez Sonic Distortion SD9



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I just got this today - eBay. A 1983 Ibanez SD9 Sonic Distortion pedal. $75 Cdn (no other charges - the guy was local) As you can see, this is *well used.* Built like tank. It sounds good. It really rocks when I run the TS9 and the SD9 at the same time through a Gibson GA-5. Bedroom volume (volume at 1/3) with P90s (guitar volume at 5) - Pete Townsend, eat your hear out.










Other photos:
http://gallery.photo.net/photo/6147983-lg.jpg
http://gallery.photo.net/photo/6147990-lg.jpg
http://gallery.photo.net/photo/6147994-lg.jpg


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

NIce pedal, great sounding, sometimes can be a little harsh on the highs. I've got the SM-9, bought it in 1983 or 84 and wouldn't trade it for the world. Ibanez made some great unsung pedals.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

Great deal. I've had a few of those over the years. I always carried one as a "backup" to the red channel on my Single Rectifier -- just in case I had to use some other bloke's amp.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The guy I bought it from is the guitarist in this band.

http://www.myspace.com/greystonerocks

He'd moved on to a different style He used it when wanted more than he could get from a Tube Screamer.


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

I've always wondered about those. Would be cool to try sometime, they can still be had at a bargain sometimes


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

The Ibanez 9 series of pedals are fantastic. Built like tanks, great sounds and if you look hard you can find some really cool, kinda off the beaten track pedals if you are wanting something a little different. I've been looking for the parametric eq to replace one I foolishly let go a few years back.


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

Ripper said:


> The Ibanez 9 series of pedals are fantastic. Built like tanks, great sounds and if you look hard you can find some really cool, kinda off the beaten track pedals if you are wanting something a little different. I've been looking for the parametric eq to replace one I foolishly let go a few years back.


agreed. I recently let an original 9 series compressor go (because I am so happy with my marshall ed-1). it added too much of it's own sound to the signal. I also sold my dl10, which I ALMOST regret. but it was noisey and frustrating. I still often see the parametric eq from the 10 series used


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2007)

Yerffej said:


> agreed. I recently let an original 9 series compressor go (because I am so happy with my marshall ed-1). it added too much of it's own sound to the signal. I also sold my dl10, which I ALMOST regret. but it was noisey and frustrating. I still often see the parametric eq from the 10 series used


Funny. I'm selling off a bunch of my 9-series pedals. The 80's CP-9 and the new TS-9DX are going out the door in the morning. I expected the FL-9 to fly but no. Great flanger. Digital will look silly once you try an analog FL-9. The only 80's 9-series pedal I won't ever part with is my CS-9. Can't live without that chorus sound it produces.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

The CS-9 are great pedals. The only reason I didn't buy the flanger is because I have an old very late 70's early 80's Guyatone flanger that has beaten every other one I've ever had. I had an AD-9 years ago that was fantastic but some dickhead stole it off my pedalboard at a gig. It was the only pedal taken.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Ripper said:


> I had an AD-9 years ago that was fantastic but some dickhead stole it off my pedalboard at a gig. It was the only pedal taken.


A discriminating thief. If you ever catch him, compliment him on his taste. Then whack him with the pedal (built like a tank - no hurt to the pedal)


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> A discriminating thief. If you ever catch him, compliment him on his taste. Then whack him with the pedal (built like a tank - no hurt to the pedal)


It's funny that is the one thing that went through my mind at the time "at least he has taste", but he did leave an original RAT on there.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

I used to have a maxon sd-9, great pedal, there's some mean sounds hiding in that little green box. Unfortunately I had to sell it for other expenses.


----------

